# wow! she spent the night with me



## Agast84

The wife and I have taken things almost to the next step again. The last year it has been an interesting journey. I thought things were over then I made changes to our interactions and my outlook. Slowly friendship came back. Weak hugs became embraces and cuddling. Defeated attempts became occasional kisses on the cheek, which in turn,slowly moved closed to her mouth. I became daring and she would reciprocate with the old flattered giggle, only to allow more. 
We have done family day trips and overnight family trips. We have took day trips to see bands and out to see movies. We also took a 3 day trip to the beach and enjoyed each other's presence, but the best thing ever happened, she stayed with me last night. I feel the new year will only yield a greater harvest of our investment. Perhaps one day I will see her ring again( I personally think she doesn't wear it because of her mother). One of the last pieces to this has not happened in 2 years, perhaps this will be the year. 
She agreed to touching ( at a latter date).
Sorry to be so damn poetic sounding.


----------



## 36Separated

Sounds like where we are.. but I see it as her attempts to keep me sweet why the divorce goes through


----------



## Agast84

36Separated said:


> Sounds like where we are.. but I see it as her attempts to keep me sweet why the divorce goes through


That does not sound like a good situation. How do you feel about it?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 1lostintranslation

Congrats OP!! Way to go. So glad this is happening to someone. Wished it were me though. Hope it continues for you.


----------



## Agast84

1lostintranslation said:


> Congrats OP!! Way to go. So glad this is happening to someone. Wished it were me though. Hope it continues for you.


I wish everyone happiness. I don't care what that happiness is, I wish everyone to find it. I am just trying to figure out when to try to be intimate. That had been the hardest part of trying to figure things out.


----------



## wiigirl

36Separated said:


> Sounds like where we are.. but I see it as her attempts to keep me sweet why the divorce goes through


Be guarded....


----------

